
Census insights - edotw
http://censusinsights.co.uk/
======
edotw
Get instant insights from the ultimate source of UK census data

Census Insights is an easy to use and blazingly fast API that allows instant
access to UK census data in minute detail. Combining our advanced query tools
like drivetime isochrones with our proprietary algorithms, we provide
incredibly accurate localised insights on the places we live and work in.

